# Lower leg in sitting trot?



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The horse is probably bouncier and more so on the forehand with a tense back than others you are used to, going by your description. This does make it very hard to sit the trot - I do not sit on a horse's back until their back is already warm, swinging and carrying me, otherwise you will bounce, the horse will brace, you will bounce more and eventually give both you and the horse a bad back!

You need to learn to use your core to keep you in the saddle. It sounds like the horse isn't terribly well educated, there is a good forward off the leg, and there is a purely disrespectful or unbalanced 'forward' - it sounds like this new horse is the latter. 
I always ride with my lower leg slightly on the horse, keeping the hind legs active and encouraging the horse to work up to the bridle. To hold the horse together with your leg on, you do need to effectively engage your core or you will end up with your problem, a horse that rushes off uncontrolled and you can't sit on it. 
Imagine that someone is about to punch you in the stomach. You brace your core against the oncoming punch. That is the feel you want to have when the horse runs away from your leg. The hold of the core, plus a short sharp 'oi' rein aid if required, is what will stop the horse running off. 
There's nothing wrong with keeping your lower leg on the horse, but it cannot be a constant 'squeezing' feeling. Engaging your core will help you stay in the saddle much more comfortably as well as controlling the horse.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for the advice! The horse is very heavy on the reins, and my trainer told me to 'squeeze' the reins every now and then so he has no constant pressure to hang into. The trainer told me he used to jump at Grand Prix level, but has been out in a field for a couple of years now, she just bought him and he has basically no muscles yet. He is a sweetheart though, and does slow down if you ask him to. I think you're right that he has no balance, due to the low muscle development maybe? 

Staying in the saddle was not so much the problem, he was hard to sit, but by concentrating on relaxing my hips and engaging my core I found a comfortable seat to sit his trot in, problem was really only my lower legs flopping around (backwards and forwards) with each step. My trainer told me to keep my leg on him, but more forward, on top of the cinch, so I dont cue him to go faster. That worked ok, but I've only just started finding my balance with my leg further back (where it belongs!) and dont want to lose that progress, so I guess I was looking for alternatives  I do have to say I much preferred this horse of the others I used to ride though! Its hard to keep my leg still, but its even harder on a horse you need to kick hard every two steps to keep going xD


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If he's been out spelling for a couple of years and not brought back in slowly by an experienced rider, then yes I would say he is lacking muscle which will mean that he'll also lack some balance. If you are not a hugely experienced rider, then you will struggle to put a horse like that together, which is why he is running from your leg - a strong core will hold him together.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope, I'm not experienced at all! And will not be trying to put him together... dont even know what that means lol. I'm pretty much a beginner. I know my trainer is riding him too though, but since one of the lesson horses died and they sold another, we are kind of short on horses, so she uses him in the lessons. We dont do anything too exhausting though, mainly trotting in circles and over a few poles on the floor. 

Thank you again! Glad to know its ok to keep my leg on, I was scared I had picked up a bad habit and thought maybe I was supposed to keep my leg off the horse but quiet, found that near impossible! Thanks again for clearing that up


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahhh ok my brain is now into gear, if you're only a beginner it sounds like you're doing well!!

A horse that runs off the leg is tricky, so your instructor must feel that you're doing well in your riding to put you on a horse like that. 

Yep its very hard to keep your leg completely off the horse - when you start trying to do that, you usually end up giving accidental aids with a bumping leg, which is going to say 'go forward' more than a gentle, steady feel of the leg down the horse's side.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahhh ok my brain is now into gear, if you're only a beginner it sounds like you're doing well!!

A horse that runs off the leg is tricky, so your instructor must feel that you're doing well in your riding to put you on a horse like that. 

Yep its very hard to keep your leg completely off the horse - when you start trying to do that, you usually end up giving accidental aids with a bumping leg, which is going to say 'go forward' more than a gentle, steady feel of the leg down the horse's side.


----------



## katievit (Feb 21, 2013)

I have the EXACT same problems as you. When we do sitting tot we do it without stirrups first so if you haven't tried that I really would, it's really odd at first but it helps so much with the knee squeezing thing (you just cross the stirrups over the front of the saddle so theyre out the way) . I'v got a good sitting trot apart from on my favourite horse at the stables who has a really bouncy trot, I feel like I'm fine for short periods of time but then I feel like i'm going to bop off the saddle. Is it a cob you ride by chance? I'v found a lot of cobs have very bouncy trots.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, I just saw your reply katievit, Yes we ride a LOT without stirrups, which is the reason that I've gotten good at sitting the trot on the other lesson horses, but this new boy has the BOUNCIEST trot ever xD Its like you say, I'm ok for short periods of time and then I feel like I'm about to bounce off. He's not a cob, not sure what he is, but I'd say Silla Argentina (Warmblood). He has a severe lack of muscle though so maybe thats whats making his trot so bouncy. Hopefully itll get better in a month or so when he builds up some muscle, if not, I guess we'll all just get really good at sitting the trot lol!


----------



## katievit (Feb 21, 2013)

We have a warmblood at our stable but I don't think his trots too bouncy, I wouldn't know for sure because I'v managed to avoid riding him as he has a bit of a temper and will always refuse to do what is asked and then kick out or buck if you use a stick on him, but then he'l be fine after his tantrum and do what you ask. I'm guessing not all warmbloods are like that. That's a very good point, i guess if we can do a good sitting trot on bouncy horses we'll be good.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wbs are notorious for extremely bouncy movement due to their big paces. Of course some are easier than others but in general they are not easy to sit on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like he needs work. Not that you're doing anything wrong, you should be able to hold your leg against the horse and not have him mistake it as a cue. It will be good practice for you to ride him though and work with his gait. Then you will appreciate the warmblood


----------

